# Jones Mountain Twin Opinions



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys. After looking at a ton of boards online and reading some reviews I think that I'll be picking up a jones mtn twin in the off season. Im 5'11", 170lbs, size 10 burton imperial boots. I mainly just ride groomers which tend to get somewhat hard where I ride. I like to bomb runs and do both short sliding turns and railing bigger carves. I never go in the park but I will ocassionally hit some jumps. I also prefer camber with my riding style so that narrows it down quite a bit. I wish I could demo this board but thats not an option for me so I was wondering if any of you had experience with this board and could tell me whether or not its a good choice. Thanks in advance


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm interested in this as well, mainly how it handles. Is it a more of a park board? Is it more of a a free ride board? Is it directly inbetween and if so what exactly does it sacrifice?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never ridden the Mountain Twin, but from the riding you described, I wouldn't suggest it. The Twin is meant to be an all mountain freestyle board. It's for people who ride all over the mountain, both in bounds and out of bounds, all the while hucking tricks every chance they get. If you're just railing groomers with the occasional jump, I'd stick with the traditional camber boards. The Twin is a hybrid with camber between the feet and rocker in the tip and tail.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

boarder22ab said:


> Hi guys. After looking at a ton of boards online and reading some reviews I think that I'll be picking up a jones mtn twin in the off season. Im 5'11", 170lbs, size 10 burton imperial boots. I mainly just ride groomers which tend to get somewhat hard where I ride. I like to bomb runs and do both short sliding turns and railing bigger carves. I never go in the park but I will ocassionally hit some jumps. I also prefer camber with my riding style so that narrows it down quite a bit. I wish I could demo this board but thats not an option for me so I was wondering if any of you had experience with this board and could tell me whether or not its a good choice. Thanks in advance


I would look at a Jones Flagship if you are looking to Jones.

The mountain twin can rail but not nearly as well as the flagship. 

I own both.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I have looked at the flagship as well, but I think that might be a bit too aggressive for what I want in my next board. I do like bombing runs, but often get stuck going with friends and teaching them so the board has to be able to work well as slower speeds too. Also I don't want something that is so stiff I can't occasionally pop out a butter or spin if I feel like it. I guess I want something that can do both freestyle and freeride well but don't need the absolute best in either category.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Jones Mountain Twin onsale on REI at the moment.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

boarder22ab said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have looked at the flagship as well, but I think that might be a bit too aggressive for what I want in my next board. I do like bombing runs, but often get stuck going with friends and teaching them so the board has to be able to work well as slower speeds too. Also I don't want something that is so stiff I can't occasionally pop out a butter or spin if I feel like it. I guess I want something that can do both freestyle and freeride well but don't need the absolute best in either category.


In that case a mountain twin will probably do you well.

Just realize it is a freeride inspired all-mountain freestyle board.

So it isn't really great any an of that but it is a hell of a lot of fun and probably the best "do a little of everything" board I've ridden. 

I equate it to how I used to view Burton's custom line.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I'm glad to hear its comparable to the custom because thats kind of what I was looking for, I just wanted to try something other than Burton for this board. Now if only I could demo it first


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

wildshoetwt said:


> I'm interested in this as well, mainly how it handles. Is it a more of a park board? Is it more of a a free ride board? Is it directly inbetween and if so what exactly does it sacrifice?


I'd say directly in between.

I bought a 157 this year, and I do not regret it. I've ridden it at Mammoth and The Canyons in hardpack and powder, up to about 2 feet. 

Like they say, all mountain freestyle, but works great off piste, in up to about that 2 foot of snow range. Any deeper and I'd definitely reach for my powder board.

I've been riding softer boards lately, but find I can still get this board going really fast because it just straight lines better than my old camber boards, I don't have to worry about hooking an edge and getting bucked, especially when it's choppy. 
If you're going to lay it on an edge in the chop, you still can't beat camber, but all around I'd say this is one of if not the most versatile board i've ridden. Snappy on ollies, fun on kickers, doesn't mind if you land backseat a bit, even with the rocker in the tail. 

Some boards have that quality where it feels like you can stomp a landing (off piste) and just ride it out, I'd say this is one of those boards. 

What else.. oh. base/edges feels solid for nicks and I haven't felt the need to wax it yet. (and I'm picky about that)

Not sure if I'm answering the OPs questions very well, but I thought I'd put my two cents here.. been meaning to throw some love towards a board I'm enjoying the hell out of.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*jones twin*

I got the jones 157 and i will ride it next sunday , i think in your situation may be nice to have a 161 if you want to bomb down better , and still play full in the all mountain with friends , my friend has the flagship 162 and he use it in the european alps ... it was super fast in powder faster than the pist ! hard pack and super stable at carving, ( you know at all mountains always sacrifice something ) let you know next week ..about this board ( about me 20 yrs in snowboarding testing boards ) and 35 years n surfing hi level ) so you know .


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

olas38 said:


> I got the jones 157 and i will ride it next sunday , i think in your situation may be nice to have a 161 if you want to bomb down better , and still play full in the all mountain with friends , my friend has the flagship 162 and he use it in the european alps ... it was super fast in powder faster than the pist ! hard pack and super stable at carving, ( you know at all mountains always sacrifice something ) let you know next week ..about this board ( about me 20 yrs in snowboarding testing boards ) and 35 years n surfing hi level ) so you know .


Was curious how you enjoyed the JMT. Thank you.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Jones 157 MTN twin 157 tested in Sweden*

Snowboard Jones MTN TWIN 157 TEST in SWEDEN - YouTube

Very good flex , hi quality construction, popy, playfull , very very lively board and lighter than you think ! manga traction ( magnet traction) wherever is soft not so agresiv , soft nose so you can pop and break true snow very easy, dont need to change your balance when transitions BTW Ice and Powder snow ... you will love it get it before is såld out !


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

olas38 said:


> Snowboard Jones MTN TWIN 157 TEST in SWEDEN - YouTube
> 
> Very good flex , hi quality construction, popy, playfull , very very lively board and lighter than you think ! manga traction ( magnet traction) wherever is soft not so agresiv , soft nose so you can pop and break true snow very easy, dont need to change your balance when transitions BTW Ice and Powder snow ... you will love it get it before is såld out !


Thank you, appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I ride the 161w mnt twin and I love it. I think it is one of the best boards for thrashing all over the mountain. I could be biased, I'm coming off of a Santa Cruz that was super soft. This board has yet to fail. Both bombing and off piste with ease and stability. I give it two thumbs up. On the waxing, i dont know if these guys are talking about the factory wax or not, but I didn't find the factory wax to be anything other than a factory wax job. But the board is great.


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

Love the reviews. I just picked up the mountain twin and hoping to get it out this weekend. I was looking for something more playful than my ride highlife UL. I'm glad to see people are enjoying the board as much as the reviews said I would.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

Tatanka Head said:


> I ride the 161w mnt twin and I love it. I think it is one of the best boards for thrashing all over the mountain. I could be biased, I'm coming off of a Santa Cruz that was super soft. This board has yet to fail. Both bombing and off piste with ease and stability. I give it two thumbs up. On the waxing, i dont know if these guys are talking about the factory wax or not, but I didn't find the factory wax to be anything other than a factory wax job. But the board is great.


How do you find the edge hold on the Mountain Twin? Some seem to like the mellow magnetraction and there was one review said there was not enough bite in it. Thanks again for the view.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

double said:


> How do you find the edge hold on the Mountain Twin? Some seem to like the mellow magnetraction and there was one review said there was not enough bite in it. Thanks again for the view.


I haven't had any edge hold issues outside of what I factored in as operator error. I had one washout on a hard pack/ice run when coming back onto the piste. Other than that, edge hold has been solid. I'm putting a lot of weight on the board, that might be a factor in my favor, but overall I trust the board to do what I want when I want...and hold.


----------



## Flowbits (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm just wondering, currently I own a Never Summer Proto CT 12/13 and am looking for something a bit stiffer for the bigger resorts since the CT feels too chattery imo when going a bit faster. I do however like the flex the board has, I could probably handle a bit stiffer board. 

Would the Mountain Twin fit the bill for this? I'm also quite interested in the Magnetraction that seems to get more love than the Vario cut on this :laugh:


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*MTN twin 157 jones*

NS proto ct ...ok is like TRS from LIb tech ! 
Im 175 , 75 kg . expert rider . i use 157 for resorts ! all type resorts. 
Jibbing / park 153/155 stevens from Capita . One foot stable really good ,speed very good , flex medium stiff . powder exelent up tp 1 mts or 3 feet . i think this MTN TWIN bord will give you the sens of all mountain/park , instead like Proto is like park/allmountain. but not for Alaska or like movies deeper or further ! you got that ! do ! you need 164 like hover craft or flagship ..directional freeride. but if you want to ride fast super fast and pist or powder ! with absolut control get the Flag ship ! 161 and up ...good luck !


----------

